# JNDI auf Tomcat mit EE



## Lenny Simpsons (28. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite mich gerade im EE-Umfeld zum Thema JNDI ein. Ich würde dazu gerne mal ein Beispiel ausprobieren, doch leider habe ich noch nicht verstanden, wie ich an ein SPI komme und wie ich es im Tomcat einbinden muss, damit ich darauf zugreifen kann.

Hat jemand ein Beispiel für mich?

Was wäre für den Anfang am einfachsten? Filesystem? Mail? LDAP? DB?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## nillehammer (28. Dez 2011)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe. JNDI-Resourcen machst Du dem Tomcat/den Webanwendungen durch Konfigurationseinträge in den folgenden Datei(en) bekannt:
- server.xml
- context.xml
- web.xml
Zu MailSession und JDBC-Datasource gibt es haufenweise Beispiele im Internet und sogar in der Tomcat-Doku selbst:
- Allgemein: Apache Tomcat 7 (7.0.23) - JNDI Resources HOW-TO
- Speziell JDBC: Apache Tomcat 7 (7.0.23) - JNDI Datasource HOW-TO


----------



## Lenny Simpsons (28. Dez 2011)

Danke. Aber so richtig verstanden habe ich es noch nicht.

Was muss ich denn "nachinstallieren", um per JNDI auf mein Filesystem zugreifen zu können?
Und um den Context mit INITIAL_CONTEXT_FACTORY und PROVIDER_URL erzeugen zu können?


----------



## nillehammer (29. Dez 2011)

> Was muss ich denn "nachinstallieren", um per JNDI auf mein Filesystem zugreifen zu können?


Nichts ist alles schon da. Du musst es nur konfigurieren.


> Und um den Context mit INITIAL_CONTEXT_FACTORY und PROVIDER_URL erzeugen zu können?


Mit diesen beiden Konstanten kann ich nichts anfangen. Die gibt es so im Tomcat nicht. Den InitialContext holst Du Dir in Deinem Code einfach mit: Context initCtx = new InitialContext();
Die Resourcen holst Du Dir über einen Lookup nach dem Namen, den Du selbst in der Konfiguration für eine Resource gewählt hast.


----------



## Lenny Simpsons (29. Dez 2011)

Ok, danke. Du meinst also die Konfiguration über die beiden Dateien web.xml und context.xml.


----------

